# How do you get to your Playlist?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Just out of curiosity: How do you get to your Playlist?

Choices:

1) "LIST" button on the remote
2) "MENU" > Recordings > Playlist
3) I use both methods equally 

If you happen to use both LIST and MENU, but not equally, choose the method you use more often than the other...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I use the List Button 99% of the time.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

I use the List button unless I'll also be checking my To Do List, then I go the long way around.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

LIST 100% of the time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a 100% LIST button kind of guy.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

List button all the way.


Kevin


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't imagine this poll would be anything but +90% List button.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> I use the List Button 99% of the time.


Yup!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm a 100% LIST button kind of guy.


Me too


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I forget there is any other way but the list button.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

List button for me.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The only time I use Menu is when I'm already in it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

List button for me too 100% of the time.

Now if we could just get LIST>LIST as a to do list shortcut.....oh never mind......


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I can't imagine this poll would be anything but +90% List button.


It's still early and we have only a small number of voters, but we are at 93% using the remote's LIST button.

If nothing else, maybe we can convince DIRECTV to swap the order of "Playlist" and "Manage Recordings" in the menu, as this one use pattern that I'd bet DBSTalk members DO match national use.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I use a Harmony One remote. "List" is a soft button on the screen, and "Menu" is a hard button. I do not like the soft buttons, so use "Menu". 

I think the poll is somewhat flawed in that there is no need to navigate to "My Playlist". Just hit "OK" twice on "Recordings".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

fleckrj said:


> I use a Harmony One remote. "List" is a soft button on the screen, and "Menu" is a hard button. I do not like the soft buttons, so use "Menu".


OK, that's choice 1, you're using the discrete "List" command.



> I think the poll is somewhat flawed in that there is no need to navigate to "My Playlist". Just hit "OK" twice on "Recordings".


And that's choice 2, because hitting OK twice on "Recordings" is activating "My Playlist" from the GUI. So no flaw in the poll for this.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Is the LIST button on the new remote? Or will it be going away like the Pause button did?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

List: 4,387 times
Menu: 4 times.



Curiosity is fine, but is there more to it than that as to why you created the poll?


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

Laziest way possible (List button)


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Sixto said:


> LIST 100% of the time.


This


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a universal remote with a macro set up that goes into the playlist when I turn on the system -- so some of the time, I get to the playlist _by magic._


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I use the List button 100% of the time. I always wonder why the Recordings menu has the "My Playlist" icon before the "Manage Recordings" icon, even though "My Playlist" has it's own button. This just creates an extra button press during the long journey to the To Do List!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> It's still early and we have only a small number of voters, but we are at 93% using the remote's LIST button.
> 
> If nothing else, maybe we can convince DIRECTV to swap the order of "Playlist" and "Manage Recordings" in the menu, as this one use pattern that I'd bet DBSTalk members DO match national use.


I wrote to DirecTV a couple of weeks ago and suggested that they program the Green button on the remote to toggle to the To Do List from the Playlist.
Most of the time if what you want is not on the Playlist, the next thing you do is to check the To Do List. At least for me it is.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Sixto said:


> LIST 100% of the time.


 Wow. In this one small way, I'm as cool as Sixto. Made my day.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

LIST 100%, and I like the idea of swapping Playlist & Manage Recordings.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This one simple poll makes me ask one simple question to every universal remote manufacturer.. Where is the hard button for list on your remotes! Anyone with a dvr wants that dedicated button as a hard button, not a soft button!!!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm lazy I use the one push "List" button on my trusty H 880 remote.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

On my Harmony 900 remote I have a rocker button and I use the bottom part of it as the LIST key. It's not labeled, but I know what it is and it's in a handy location so it works perfectly, but for visitors I also have LIST as a soft button so they can see it when they need it. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I always use the List button on the remote. With all my HRs I have to use the To Do list and Series Manager quite a bit and it never ceases to amaze me that the Playlist is on that page. Why? Why is it there? 

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

The second question then is:

Once you are in your playlist, how do you select the show you want?

1) Select>Select

or 

2) Play

I personally use Play because on my URC remote, Play is directly below the Down Arrow button. So my thumb falls to it very easily. I can see where on the stock remote, this would not be as convenient.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Always right to the list button


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

list 99.9999999999999% of the time...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

List button ...... and I think Drew2K is aching to become DrewPoll2K. :lol: Must be due to the election season.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I use the List button. My wife goes through the Menu button. (I can't get her to change.)


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

List. 100% 
Why would I do more steps then a one button push?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> List. 100%
> Why would I do more steps then a one button push?


Really makes you wonder what the programmers have been thinking, doesn't it? Your question is pure logic, that's what the programmers seem to lack.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I use the List button...because that's what it's for. :grin:

Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Rich" said:


> Really makes you wonder what the programmers have been thinking, doesn't it? Your question is pure logic, that's what the programmers seem to lack.
> 
> Rich


Why do you say this? It should absolutely be available both ways.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"inkahauts" said:


> Why do you say this? It should absolutely be available both ways.


All functions should be available through menus. Those that are easily attainable through button means should not be primary options, however. Playlist should not be default for programs. But, yes, there should be no button only functions if possible (pause, ff, etc are understandable).

Hmm. No way to guide other than button?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I use the list button 100% of the time, but your poll is missing one choice (and its not OK, OK). Its walk over to your DVR and press the left arrow key.  You'll probably get about the same number of response to that, as your getting for the "menu" option. 

And while we are on the subject of buttons, can we please have a PIP On/Off button on the remote? OK, I know I'm asking for something unusual and crazy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I use the list button 100% of the time, but your poll is missing one choice (and its not OK, OK). Its walk over to your DVR and press the left arrow key.  You'll probably get about the same number of response to that, as your getting for the "menu" option.


The LEFT key is equivalent to BACK, so it will only go to the Playlist if that was the last screen you were using, whether from the remote or the front-panel. Thus not a consistent key for accessing the Playlist and therefore not a poll option.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> The LEFT key is equivalent to BACK, so it will only go to the Playlist if that was the last screen you were using, whether from the remote or the front-panel. Thus not a consistent key for accessing the Playlist and therefore not a poll option.


I guess you took me literally. I was just being sarcastic, because I was suggesting what the likelihood was of someone using the menu, etc. when you could use "List". Its about the same as someone walking over to their DVR and having to press a button on it. Well almost.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fleckrj said:


> I use a Harmony One remote. "List" is a soft button on the screen, and "Menu" is a hard button. I do not like the soft buttons, so use "Menu".
> 
> I think the poll is somewhat flawed in that there is no need to navigate to "My Playlist". Just hit "OK" twice on "Recordings".


On my Harmony 900, same layout as Harmony One, I've programmed the down button (of the up down above the 4 way directional) to be "List". Works great.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nothing but "List"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

augisdad said:


> Is the LIST button on the new remote? Or will it be going away like the Pause button did?


Pause didn't/isn't going away. It's on the same button as play.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> On my Harmony 900 remote I have a rocker button and I use the bottom part of it as the LIST key. It's not labeled, but I know what it is and it's in a handy location so it works perfectly, but for visitors I also have LIST as a soft button so they can see it when they need it. Best of both worlds!


Same as I have with one exception. Visitors don't use my remote so there's no soft button "list". :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

List 100% of the time.

And I have a few year old Monster remote that has a soft button for LIST and use that. With 8 soft buttons on the color display, I can do almost anything with one button push other than scroll the lists and guides.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Why do you say this? It should absolutely be available both ways.


I understand that, but the To Do button would be a better option and then bury the Playlist option in the Manage Recordings menu. The poll numbers show that practically nobody uses the Menu option, we'd be better served with the To Do list in it's place. I think.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The 80/20 rule applies.

80% of the time via LIST.

20% of the time via MENU....mostly bacause I may be in that area for other reasons already.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've programmed my Harmony Ones + button on the bottom left as my list button. That's how I roll. Or push in this case.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> I understand that, but the To Do button would be a better option and then bury the Playlist option in the Manage Recordings menu. The poll numbers show that practically nobody uses the Menu option, we'd be better served with the To Do list in it's place. I think.
> 
> Rich


We have GUIDE>GUIDE, why can't we have LIST>LIST for the to do list? Its a list too.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rich said:


> I understand that, but the To Do button would be a better option and then bury the Playlist option in the Manage Recordings menu. The poll numbers show that practically nobody uses the Menu option, we'd be better served with the To Do list in it's place. I think.
> 
> Rich


I agree with you that having the "To Do" list on the menu would be better. Too many steps to get to it without a macro.


TheRatPatrol said:


> We have GUIDE>GUIDE, why can't we have LIST>LIST for the to do list? Its a list too.


Or better yet, the List>List to bring up the To Do.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> I agree with you that having the "To Do" list on the menu would be better. Too many steps to get to it without a macrr better yet, the List>List to bring up the To Do.


While I see no reason they couldn't simply add a to do list icon between the playlist and series manager icons, there is no way I'd ever remove the playlist button from where it is on the recordings screen.

I also still think the only people who use the to do list at all are right here on this forum. There's just no reason to access it regularly, if ever. I know everyone's arguments for it, and I have yet to see anything that will change my mind on that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"inkahauts" said:


> While I see no reason they couldn't simply add a to do list icon between the playlist and series manager icons, there is no way I'd ever remove the playlist button from where it is on the recordings screen.
> 
> I also still think the only people who use the to do list at all are right here on this forum. There's just no reason to access it regularly, if ever. I know everyone's arguments for it, and I have yet to see anything that will change my mind on that.


Isn't it the only place you get told something will NOT record?

As most folks probably only have one dvr, it seems they should use it more.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"tonyd79" said:


> Isn't it the only place you get told something will NOT record?
> 
> As most folks probably only have one dvr, it seems they should use it more.


That's what The priority list is for. If something isn't going to record, it's because you have higher priority things you want to record. If you set up your locals First, and everything else second, you will get everything eventually because cable channels repeat just about everything they air. Half the time or more, if you mess with something in the to do list, you screw up the concept of having a priority list in the first place, and you will then have to manually record everything just canceled to change what's recording, because you manually stopped one recording from taking place to make sure another could. I haven't seen it lately, but several times in the past people where complaining about how the unit didn't record a latter airing, and nine times out of ten at least, it's because that person had changed what was being recorded via the to do list, instead of just changing the priority list. The to do list is a place to manually change things, everywhere else is telling the DVR what you want it to do and it figures out the rest on its own. Letting it do the work is far better and less likely to have you miss recordings.

At least that's my opinion and how it all works out from what I have seen.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well. If you do guide based single recording, the priority list is broken. Plus shows move. Not all of them repeat so the cable repeat example does not always work. 

The ONLY place non recordings show up is in the to do list. Past ones are in the history but that is too late. 

I check my to do list regularly. Always have even on TiVo.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> While I see no reason they couldn't simply add a to do list icon between the playlist and series manager icons, there is no way I'd ever remove the playlist button from where it is on the recordings screen.
> 
> I also still think the only people who use the to do list at all are right here on this forum. There's just no reason to access it regularly, if ever. I know everyone's arguments for it, and I have yet to see anything that will change my mind on that.


Adding a To Do icon to the menu would work as well. On your To Do List comment, don't see any reason we need to change your mind. I use it all the time to see what I'm recording that night. Then I decide what order I'm going to watch the recordings. I usually start watching after a recording starts, but before it ends.

Also use it to check if all my smart search recordings are set up to record. Especially during hockey season, to make sure its going to record all my teams games.

And when I had cable, the DVR remote actually had a button to bring up the To Do List. I wish we had one on the DIRECTV remote. Or at least if we had a discrete code for "To Do List" we could program a button on an aftermarket remote. (That along with a PIP On/Off code)


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to know what other crazy things these 18 people who cycle through the menu, at least occasionally, are up to.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"RACJ2" said:


> Adding a To Do icon to the menu would work as well. On your To Do List comment, don't see any reason we need to change your mind. I use it all the time to see what I'm recording that night. Then I decide what order I'm going to watch the recordings. I usually start watching after a recording starts, but before it ends.
> 
> Also use it to check if all my smart search recordings are set up to record. Especially during hockey season, to make sure its going to record all my teams games.
> 
> And when I had cable, the DVR remote actually had a button to bring up the To Do List. I wish we had one on the DIRECTV remote. Or at least if we had a discrete code for "To Do List" we could program a button on an aftermarket remote. (That along with a PIP On/Off code)


Agree. No reason to talk someone into using it if they don't and are happy.

I don't trust any dvr to do everything I want. Nor do I want it to act as magic. I have seen when the to do list wasn't populating and rebooted. I'd be pissed if I found out after a recording was missed that I didn't even knew happened just because I trusted a priority list.

Plus the priorities are set based upon what I know at the time. Mostly I don't care. If there is no conflict, priority means nothing so I don't work on it. I get a conflict, I adjust. Less work.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I use the List even if I go into the Menu to check the To Do List.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm in the Menu daily to get to my To Do List, but can't recall the last time I used the Menu to actually play from the playlist!


----------

